# Rothenburg o.d. Tauber



## JansenX (11. August 2015)

Hallo!

Ich wohne seit 2 Wochen in Rothenburg und suche nette Leute um mal eine Runde zu fahren. Ich hab keine Ahnung wo es Trails gibt etc deswegen würde ich mich freuen wenn jemand sich meldet! Ich komme ursprünglich aus die Niederlände (oh oh) aber wohne seit 6 Jahren in Deutschland. 

danke!

Jansen


----------



## Dagtor (14. August 2015)

Ich bin zwar in Ansbach aber Rothenburg ist somit ned weit weg... Kann man gerne mal was machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansenX (9. Oktober 2015)

Gerne! War die letzte 2 Monate ziemlich viel unterwegs (Arbeitstechnisch) aber bin jetzt erst mal wieder hier.
Wo sind denn überhaupt alle MTBers aus Rothenburg????? Keine hier oder was?


----------



## dadsi (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Jansen,

scheint lt. Forum wirklich keine zu geben...
Aber im Wald sind deutlich Spuren von echten trailbauern zu finden...

( Wenn einer von euch airtime-freaks mitliest. Gerne Kontakt per PM. )

Ich fahre meist Sonntags gemütliche Runde, kannst dich ja mal melden, was du so fährst, bzw. erwartest. 

Gruß


----------



## JansenX (30. Oktober 2015)

danke, hab dir geschrieben!


----------



## dadsi (30. Oktober 2015)

Antwort PM


----------



## Matse20 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich würde gerne meine Hausrunde welche mich regelmäßig auf und über den Petersberg bei Marktbergel führt etwas erweitern. 
Kennt jemand aus dieser Ecke Trails von Marktbergel, Burgbernheim in Richtung Nordenberg / Rothenburg?
Auch einer gemeinsamen Runde bin ich nicht abgeneigt!
Matthias


----------

